# "that we may know"



## Preach (Aug 4, 2005)

I could not find this in my concordance. Does anyone know what verse these words belong to? Thanks.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 4, 2005)

1Jo 5:13 These things have I written unto you, that ye may know that ye have eternal life, even unto you that believe on the name of the Son of God.


----------



## Preach (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Scott. I thought it was 1 John, but I looked in the wrong chapters.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 4, 2005)

This was the verse I thought you were referring to:

Joh 17:23 I in them, and thou in me, that they may be perfected into one; *that the world may know * that thou didst send me, and lovedst them, even as thou lovedst me.


----------

